# New "My System" Listing Feature



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We now have a "*My System*" drop down list feature that is available in the message posting profile area as an option for members to list their primary system equipment. Clicking on the "My System" link will cause a drop down box with your listed equipment. This is more convenient than having to click on the username and going to another page to view the user profile information. I have entered my home theater system and you can click on my link to the left to see a live example.

It is offered at registration, but not required. It can also be input after registration and/or edited at any time by going to UserCP / Edit Options and making sure the option is turned "ON" and the applicable fields completed.

As noted, the titles for the various equipment are merely suggestions. You can list your equipment in any order you want and it will only show the equipment you enter. 

We hope you find this new feature useful and encourage all of our members to use it. :T

*Example of drop down list when clicked:* 










*Example of Edit Options input:*


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Cool...


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I like it and it's a simple setup!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Very nice! Now I can clean up my signature box a little bit... :bigsmile:


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Slick!

Could use differentiation for surround/back speakers, for those with 7.1 systems instead of 5.1?


----------



## kflory (Feb 6, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

KalaniP said:


> Slick!
> 
> Could use differentiation for surround/back speakers, for those with 7.1 systems instead of 5.1?


Added "Back Speakers". :T


----------



## clubfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

That's a great addition to the site,...hope to get my system going again in the New Year.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

xx


----------



## utahsavages (Apr 29, 2008)

It's easy to fill out, but be sure and select the "on" toggle at the top, or it won't display.


----------



## chase2twlv (May 8, 2009)

That's a pretty cool feature,


----------

